# How do I make this pigeon comfortable?



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I haven't caught her yet, but I was at a subway station when I noticed a pigeon with no feet. Yeah, she had some deformed lumps, but not feet. If a pigeon with one foot wouldn't survive, this pigeon is doomed. I'm pretty good at catching pigeons, so I'm sure she'll be in my hands in under two weeks, especially being a tame pigeon like that. 
Once I've caught her, how do you think I can make her comfortable? I know I'll have some flat perches for her, but she's pretty unbalanced. Is there anything I can do for her ther than special perches?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A pigeon with one foot can survive in the wild. I wouldn't let one go but I do see pigeons with stub feet that manage. You have no way of knowing how long this pigeon has been this way. My guess though, a while. Personally, I would leave her unless she is looking ill.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

One thing you can do, is go to the sub station from time to time if that's where it spends the time and throw some seeds


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't try and catch her either. Unless she seems like she is sick or starving, then let her alone to live the feral life that she is used to. I know it's sad to see, but an adult feral pigeon is seldom happy caught and caged. Trying to protect her and give her a longer life, isn't always a better life, in the eyes of the bird. Just let her be.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Hm. Alright, but I'll keep my eye on her, just in case.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

November-X-Scourge said:


> Hm. Alright, but I'll keep my eye on her, just in case.


That would be a good idea.


----------

